# Snacks at the movies



## mosdvious1 (Jul 21, 2007)

So do you buy snacks at the theater or sneak em in? And what do you like to snack on, popcorn is the obvious so that's out of the question.

I usually sneak em in. Most of the time when I'm with friends because that's how movie theaters make their money from the snacks not the movies. 

I usually like to bring in Sunchips or those Dreyers icecream bites.


----------



## SPN (Jul 21, 2007)

I never buy anything at the movie thearter, I don't like being ripped off.

I always sneek in a big ass bag of chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 21, 2007)

I sneak in some stuff, but i usually buy a drink of some sort there. 


The prices for food there are ridiculous nowadays.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

nope just bring my own candy and video camera.


----------



## K I S K E (Jul 21, 2007)

I might buy somethings, but that is only when I have alot of money to splurge.
I usually sneak in, or buy dots. And popcorn. Yummy.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 21, 2007)

I sneak in Fast food. Ussually we stop at like Mcdonalds, or subway or a convient store and we stick things in my purse and then eat a nice burger and fry in the theater


----------



## Kubisa (Jul 21, 2007)

Cinema's make most of their profit from the sale of food and drink, but I still don't let them have my money. I'll just buy some stuff cheap from my local corner shop and sneak it in. 

The only thing I consider buying in a cinema is an 'Ice Blast' drink.


----------



## fghj (Jul 21, 2007)

Popcorn stinks and I can stop eating for 2 hours (while apparently most people can't) so I don't eat in cinema.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

i don't do either.


----------



## Saosin (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually just buy snacks at the cinema, I don't see the point in sneaking stuff in. Popcorn, a drink and a chocolate bar is usually what I get. Or some nachos.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

Saosin said:


> I usually just buy snacks at the cinema, I don't see the point in sneaking stuff it. Popcorn, a drink and a chocolate bar is usually what I get. Or some nachos.



Your fat           .


----------



## Michi (Jul 21, 2007)

I thought a thread like this was already made..? XD

And I always buy it, why should I have to sneak them in? o-o


----------



## Saosin (Jul 21, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Your fat           .



Totally              .


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 21, 2007)

i had myself dinner last night in a theater when my friends and I went to go see hairspray. :> honey ginger chicken on rice.


----------



## Starber (Jul 21, 2007)

I always make sure to bring a big purse when I go to the movies, so that I can fit snacks and a waterbottle.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually take a coke and some popcorn.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually just buy the food there. But, its really expensive. I still just buy them. The snacks I have at home suck


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 21, 2007)

i buy it i usually get either nacho with cheese or popcorn with cheese either way it's the cheese


----------



## Valhalla (Jul 21, 2007)

Popcorn or Nachos with Salsa or cheese.
But mostly Nachos with cheese.
Yummy! ^_^


----------



## Fuzzly (Jul 21, 2007)

If I want a snack I'll sneak it in. I enjoy gummies. Usually I don't eat in the theaters though. I will buy drinks at the theater, but that's it. I usually go to a really cheap cinema myself. I will go to a more expensive/bigger one once in awhile, as they get movies a couple weeks faster. They have a HUGE concession area. They sell ice cream cones (sounds like a bad idea, imo), burgers, fries, just about anything you could want, but the prices are really insane.


----------



## Fai (Jul 21, 2007)

I always sneak stuff in. Shh. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll usually sneak in my own drink and buy popcorn there, or sometimes If I don't wanna too much money I'll just sneak in my own drink and go the store right next to the theater and buy some gummy bears.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 21, 2007)

All I need is a soda and some chocolate. If I sneak that stuff in, the soda will get warm and the chocolate would melt. XD  Movie theaters need to sell chocolate covered almonds. v_v


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jul 21, 2007)

A bit of both really.


But if you're so hungry...just eat the big things at home  Have the little snacks for the theatre.

(popcorn and candy are more traditional)


----------



## bigburrito (Jul 21, 2007)

i can be a little stingy at the movies so i don't buy stuff there i just smuggle stuff in there.


----------



## Telling Lies (Jul 21, 2007)

I always buy there.  I know they rape you, but the stuff tastes better there.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jul 21, 2007)

I definitely don't buy that overpriced stuff the theaters sell, but I don't sneak food in either.  I don't need to eat or drink during a movie.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't like to eat while watching a movie.


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 21, 2007)

It's easy to steal food from the theater here. They give it to you at one counter and tell you to go to one of the other three cashiers a hundred feet away to pay.

Suffice to say, I've never done so.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 21, 2007)

DOTS,Gummy bears and Sour Worms. MAN!!!


----------



## Anemone (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually sneak in candy and stuff. Sometimes soda.


----------



## Triggenism (Jul 21, 2007)

I usually buy the snacks there, don't really think it's way too expensive.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

I buy popcorn when I have the money, and I buy a soda, and candy.

But I always eat the most popcorn out of my group.

Haha .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 21, 2007)

wtf popcorn is a must for cinema


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

I always buy Popcorn and a soda.


----------



## khorven (Jul 21, 2007)

i dont eet snackez rofl!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 21, 2007)

Where I live, you can bring your own. I just pack a bottle of coke or dew along with some chips. Occasionally, I buy some popcorn from them


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jul 21, 2007)

last time i went to the movies these old ladies brought a whole KFC meal with them haha.. everyone could smell it. it was ridiculous.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 21, 2007)

I just buy Nachos. Everything else I sneak in.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't buy shit there. They want like, 5 bucks for a small bottle of water 'n shit.

I smuggle in food though. Yep. All the time. >;D


----------



## Poison (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't eat anything at the movies.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 22, 2007)

Heck, I sneak them in. I usually bring fries with me (yes, haha) but it depends also on what my other friends want. I buy the drinks inside.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 22, 2007)

Sneak them in, always. 
The theaters charge WAY too much for a package of Red Vines.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 22, 2007)

Usually sneak in:

- Chocolate
- Coke
- French bread
- Gummy worms 

Worth it every time...


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

sneak em in ? you're not allowed to bring stuff not bought there into the theater ?


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

also me and my friend buy popcorn there to throw at the people that dress up like characters on the movies XD we throw it at them and go "SECOND HAND CLOTHES!!"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2007)

I eat the most annoying thing I could to other people


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

also me and my friend buy popcorn there to throw at the people that dress up like characters on the movies XD we throw it at them and go "SECOND HAND CLOTHES!!"



"The following error occured blablab - ..." weird..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2007)

lol timewarp


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

timewarps > me


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jul 22, 2007)

zenmusic17 said:


> Usually sneak in:
> 
> - Chocolate
> - Coke
> ...



 ??? French Bread, in the theater. That's a first for me...I gotta try that some time



Freija said:


> sneak em in ? you're not allowed to bring stuff not bought there into the theater ?



LOL   Certain theater's wont allow you like the Century Theaters franchise in California they'll tackle you if security see's "other" food that doesn't have their logo on it(I know I worked at one before)


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'v never had to sneak things in, I just walk in with a bag and no one cares. Maybe it's just an America thing? Popcorn is a bit too dry so I go with a whole variety of sweets, crisps and chocolate. Recently I've ruined some cinema visits recently for myself by drinking too much fizzy drink and needing to go pee halfway through, so I'm gonna cut back on that.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont tend to eat anything there, but when I'm with friends we just carry it in. Nobody really cares if you buy stuff there or not.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2007)

I sneak my food in. Theaters charge way too much for food nowadays.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2007)

5 euro for a large popcorn and large drink isn't expensive


----------

